# Campground recomendation



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Looking to take the kids camping next week in my pop up. I'm looking for a recomendation for a campground that is kid friendly (8 and 4 year old). Best case would be if it had a heated/indoor pool and a play ground. Trees would be nice since we are in a pop up.

I'm thinking if I find something in the San Antonio area (within an hour) then we will do a day at Seaworld. 

This will be my first solo trip with kids so trying to find cool things to do to keep everyone entertained but not spend a fortune.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

Look at Jellystone park in Canyon Lake, www.jellystonehillcountry.com very family friendly ,kids activities ,nice pool. not far from schlitterbahn or San Antonio.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Try Gaudalupe State Park......very nice place on the river


----------



## Shallowsport721 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jellystone parks...x2


----------

